# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Avustralya'nın gururu Türk!

## bozok

*Avustralya'nın gururu Türk!* 



*Kahraman Türk Enes, yaptığı 'insanlık'la Avustralya'nın en önemli ödüllerinden birine aday gösterildi*

*VATAN DIş HABERLER / 24.5.2010* 

Avsutralya’da tren rayına düşen görme engelli bir adamı ölmekten kurtaran lise öğrencisi Enes Kaya ülkede kahraman ilan edildi. Kaya, ülkenin en önemli ödüllerinden Avustralya’nın Gururu’na aday gösterildi

Avustralya’nın Perth kentinde yaşayan Türk asıllı Enes Kaya okuldan eve dönmek için tren istasyonuna gitti. Platformda trenin gelmesini bekleyen liseli Enes’in dikkatini rehber köpeğiyle birlikte iki vagonun arasına düşen görme engelli bir adam çekti. Hiç düşünmeden harekete geçen 18 yaşındaki genç, adamı ve köpeğini rayların arasından çekerek kurtardı. Adamı kurtardıktan birkaç saniye sonra da tren hareket etmeye başladı. Enes, “Tam zamanında orada olduğum için *çok* mutluyum” diye konuştu.


*Adamı kurtarıp, uzaklaştı*

İsmini bile bilmediği engelli adamı rencide etmemek için trene binip uzaklaşan Enes’e daha *sonra* bir tebrik telefonu geldi. Anthony isimli bir adam, Enes’in okuduğunu tahmin ettiği Wesley College’e telefon edip teşekkür etti. Fakat Enes’i tanımayan lise yönetimi bölgedeki diğer okul yetkilileriyle irtibata geçti. Sonunda Enes’in gittiği Willetton Lisesi müdürü Chris Booth olayı öğrendi ve öğrencisini tebrik ederek ’Avustralya’nın Gururu’ ödülüne aday gösterdi. Enes ise “Keşke kurtardığım adamla tanışabilsem” diye konuştu. 

...

----------

